

Youporn.com traffic cut in half since June - anyone know why? - ca98am79
http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/youporn.com

======
Shooter
Better competitors. Including aggregators that pull from all the major porn
sites.

------
ejs
I wouldn't rely on alexa for reliable stats. Compete.com says the opposite
<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/youporn.com/?metric=uv>

~~~
ca98am79
interesting thanks

------
koraybalci
Banned in Turkey, maybe that's a reason..

------
raghus
People are coding more?

